# short coat but has buttfluff?



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

Hunter my 8 month old gsd mix we believe his dad is a yellow lab because if you took the black and brown off of him that is what he would look like. His coat is not gsd short or lab short but it is not like really long neither, on the top of his back it is long but stays close to his body. But I do not know what to do about the butt fluff he has I only had own two mutts in my live with butt fluff a gsd/husky mix and jessie my golden retriever/gsd they both had longs coats thro. Hunter's fluff does not seem to be any trouble but should I still groom it like razor it off during the summer?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Neither stock shepherds or labs need their fur trimmed. I have a friend who has his Rottie's fur shortened every summer, poor dog ends up with a rash.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe he is mixed with Golden Retriever and not lab? A golden as buttpuff.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

don't ever razor a dog. the fur protects them from heat as well as cold. they can get sunburned and over-heated, not to mention it can make the hair grow back badly. the undercoat is also protection against insects and parasites. 

those are just a few things off the top of my head.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Whats wrong with a little butt hair? :rofl:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

LaRen616 said:


> Whats wrong with a little butt hair? :rofl:


as long as you're not wearing a Speedo, nothing!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

:spittingcoffee:


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

I guess razor was the wrong word I ment shaved or trimmed, I don't think his buttfluff with get longer which I don't want to happen because of matting and he would not be bald or anything I would just clean it up so it does not look so fluffy.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Um, i think a picture of this fluffy butt is needed, at least before you trim it up.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Rayden has HUGE amounts of buttfluff, but has never had a single mat. There really isn't any reason to shave or trim it.


----------

